# Lighting for 55 Gallon Planted



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I was wanting to get some advice on what kind of light I should get for my 55 gallon planted tank. I am confused after looking at all of the different options. Could some of you give me some suggestions or tell me what you use.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

i am getting ready to set up a 55gallon river style tank and i am going to use this light

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

or one that is almost identical, the one i am looking at is a dull gray color not red. and it may not be from this manufacturer. but this is the closest i could find on their web site


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ahsupply.com 
when i had a 55 I used their 4x55w pc kit.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

AH Supply has great retro fit kits for the hoods that usually come with 55 gallon big box stores.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pam916,

vancat and The old man are steering you right, you owe it to yourself to check out the 4 X 55 kit at AH Supply. I use their kits on two of my tanks and I grow plants like crazy.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help


----------

